# Raising tracks for a lift?



## mnm99 (Sep 30, 2013)

So I called 4 places and all 4 said "There's now way. We don't do that" WOW..I hope someone will chime in here, because It doesn't seem too difficult. Here's my deal. I want to raise the door around 14-18" I read there is a kit that will raise the entire torsion bar up and extend the tracks straight. I'm looking at it another way. Could I cut the 45* bend and bolt on a say 2 foot straight piece of track then use the existing track and continue? ( Here's a picture what I mean) Keeping the torsion location as is. As of right now I can lift the door 1 foot and it will stay where it is with ease. I'm going to use a Liftmaster 8500 also. I was told the springs would have to be changed to to be able to support the door. Why?, If the door stays put at 1 foot why would I need a stronger spring? Tell me if you think my idea will work.

Thank you... 

View attachment 2013-09-29_07-24-23_766.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2013)

I have not looked into this myself but would be interested if there is a way, I don't see why it would not work.


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2013)

When I had a contractor do my garage makeover, he was able to find a "zero-clearance" track railing from the door company, which did the same as you are asking. I tried locating pics for you but don't have any, and since I lost the house in my divorce, I don't go over there much.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 1, 2013)

that is one way to do it.  I am unsure why you want to leave the torsion springs in place.  is it to make it easier?  because in order to do what you want you are going to have to have some specialty tracks installed.  in my opinion it would probably be easier and cheaper to just get a standard track for a 10 foot tall door.  that would allow you to run it basically up as high as you want.  you could always cut a bit off the bottom if it was too high without affecting its function.  it seems to me that would be a simpler option.


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2013)

I am just concerned about the length of the arm leading from the opener to the door. That thing will be your weak link IMHO.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 1, 2013)

see that is the beauty of using the liftmaster type of garage door opener in this situation.  it does not use a bar to attach to the door. it attaches directly to the bar above the door.  the lift height and duration can be set for however high you want it.  it requires very minimal clearance above the door as well, so you can run the rails almost all the way up to the ceiling.  the only thing you might have to do is spacer the rails away from the wall a bit at the upper end of the door opening, but I don't even know about that.


----------

